# How much do you pay for riding lessons?



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about taking lessons with trainers that have won major shows for $50, 30 minutes. How much do you guys pay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For an "in barn" lesson with my coach I pay $85 for 45 minutes. In a clinic it's about $175 for 45 minutes.
Another clinician I bring in is about $135 for 45 minutes.
Other people I've ridden with are up to $350 for 45 minutes.

$50 is great!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I currently pay £12 for 30 mins with the resident instructor on the yard, she is teaching me and Reeco to longrein and is very good. I have in the past paid £85 for a 30 min lesson on a GP dressage horse at a top yard with a top instructor and thought that it was worth every penny.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

$40 for a private 30 min lesson with a BHS Certified instructor that has competed Intermediate eventing


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

$45 per hour which is a private lesson with an AWESOME local instructor


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

When I start taking lessons, private lessons are 35$ an hour. Not bad in my eyes.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

around $80-$90 ish for 45 minutes


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

I pay $30 an hour


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i used to pay $60 an hour but since i do a semi-private with another girl i now pay $50 and hour. i have an awesome instructor


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

£23 for an hour at an amazing local yard


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> For an "in barn" lesson with my coach I pay $85 for 45 minutes. In a clinic it's about $175 for 45 minutes.
> Another clinician I bring in is about $135 for 45 minutes.
> Other people I've ridden with are up to $350 for 45 minutes.
> 
> $50 is great!



That's insane!!!

I have never paid more than 25 dollars for a lesson, and I have ridden with a couple really good trainers. I think the average for my area is around 35.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_At my barn which is a mostly hunter barn....And we are on the bottom side for this are. (Competitively priced to what others have, but still slightly less)_
_1 hr Group - $38 _
_1 hr Private - $60_
_1/2 hr Private -$43_
_1 hr Semi-Private -$49_
_1/2 hr Semi-Private -$38_

_Clinic last year with Chris Delia who rode in Atlanta Olympics for Team Canada was over $200 for about 2ish hours in a group. Hopefully riding in another clinic with him in Jan._

_Had a dressage/jumping lesson with Eventing coach MH Lessard and it was $56.50 for about 45 minutes to an hour. It was my first lesson with her, so she went over time limit to make sure she had a good idea of where my riding was at for the next lesson I took._


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I pay $45 for an hour in the arena.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> I have never paid more than 25 dollars for a lesson, and I have ridden with a couple really good trainers. I think the average for my area is around 35.


Even crappy trainers (excuse my french) don't charge less than $40 around here. :wink: Really depends on where you live (and who you are training with - trainers with big name and medalists at the big shows definitely not cheap).


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I pay nothing  My barn is owned by a housing developer and he allows them to instruct as many kids as they can handle for free. And my instructor is the best! No fancy titles just an awesome rider and instructer.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

With one instructor I pay 25 $ for a private lesson, usually 45 min to an hour, and my instructor comes out to my place. The other instructor I pay 40/45 min-hour and she also comes out to my place.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

With my awesome (flatwork and jumping) trainer... $35 for private and $35 for group- I usually go private since it's the same price...

For my other awesome (only jumping) trainer $35 an hour for private and group. Some of you all pay a lot!!!!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

The USDF Bronze Medalist trainer I'll be taking lessons from charges $55 to come to my barn to give me a private lesson.

The western pleasure trainer at my barn charges $25 for a private lesson.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock:

Holy Bajeebus....You people pay a lot for lessons!!!

When I took lessons, I paid $25 for a hour to 1.5 hours (depending on my instuctors schedule) weekly. Around here for an actual lesson instructor, she was about as expensive as they get.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

$50 for half hour private or $45 for hour group.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I will hopefully be paying $35 for a private lesson that goes for an hour
but they can get up to $50


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

When I was still taking lessons, it cost $60, but I was lucky enough to be able to work off the cost. I just checked the barn's website, & the current rates are $70 for an hour long semi-private lesson, a 45minute private lesson costs $70 on your own horse or $80 on a school horse, & 1 1/4 hour group lessons are $500 for a package of 8. All of the trainers at that barn are certified, & the head trainer is an international 4* eventer.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I pay $28 for a hour private lesson with a awesome trainer that's been there done that on the h/j circuit here and the girls always kick butt at shows! The most I ever paid for a lesson was $40 and that was with an Eventing coach.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I generally pay around $45 for a 45min lesson with my local instructor, $37 for 60mins with my cousin, $160 for two 45min lessons with my protocol coach and an average of $300 for two 45min lessons with a guest coach. So we're forking out approximately $700 a month in lessons. The most I've paid is $500 for two 45min lessons (Brett Parbery, was SO worth it. He's so cool haha). A local pony club (I'm in a different club, but they like me so they invite me to lessons) gets my protocol coach out so she's cheaper and they get riders/judges like Tor Van Den Berg, Maria Schwennesen, Geraldine Van Mont Franseady and Ron Patterson for seminars at the start of the year so that's a lot cheaper too.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow i remember when my father use to pay $7 a hour for my lessons, because my daughter rides through 4-h we don't pay for lessons.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually pay $50/30 minutes.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

$35 for an hour with one other rider with my normal instructor who I am in love with. She competes prelim. 

$55 for a group once a month (1 hr) with a 4* rider.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I currently pay for $55 a lesson for two lessons a week. When I had only one, I was paying $65 a lesson.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey I pay £30 an hour but it never lasts that long I usually start at ten in the morning and I catch my horse, tie him and groom him then tack him up and away we go it is very rare that I am off the horse and unsaddled before 12 noon which never costs me a penny more. I take lessons from an instructer who spends 3 months in texas every summer and is willing to show you anything you ask from issues with picking up feet to confidence issues I choose what we do at the beginning of every lesson so I never get bored. She never lunges and if i'm feeling abit lacking in confidence she just leads me from another horse for a few minutes until I'm calm and then away hacking we go. All schooling is done out on a hack, which is the way I like it no circles for me!


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

I pay $20 for an hour but i get the special. regularly it is 45 per hour. it is also a really good farm.


----------



## sarahsky (Oct 18, 2010)

GuitarChump said:


> I'm thinking about taking lessons with trainers that have won major shows for $50, 30 minutes. How much do you guys pay?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 i pay £20


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

$40 is what I pay for a private lesson. The price is commonly between $35-50 for just a regular lesson around the Dallas area.

Although we do have several instructors that specialize in different disciplines in the area and the cost can easily hit $100 for a private lesson on your own horse that you trailer in.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm not currently taking any lessons, but I've checked out prices around here, and it seems anywhere from 40-80$ is the norm for an hour lesson.


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

$45, 3-5 people, for an hour.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I paid $15 for an hour
I am going to take lessons soon and apparently this lady is reeeaaallly good and will pay $30. The most expensive here I think is $35 but could be wrong. Some of you guys pay A LOT. Im glad to live where I am because it's a lot cheaper. I would prefer to only pay $25 a lesson but $5 more won't hurt


----------



## unbridledtrainer (Oct 20, 2010)

$35 for a private 45 min lesson at my barn on my own horse, trainer travels to my location.


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

It varies around here. I've seen $25 to $75 (for half an hour or so) 

I'm still looking but a trainer I may work with charges $35 per hr.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard Edward Gal was giving lessons after the WEG for $800. . . true?!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Dover charges around that for his symposiums.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dressage/45 minute private/ $60. Good considering I was paying the same 10 years ago (different coach -both cert level 3 and international competitors).


----------



## meemoicloee23 (Oct 2, 2010)

i ride at a barn owend by an olympic ridier (ian roberts) and we only pay 30$


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

I pay $35 for an hour-long group lesson and $70 for an hour-long private lesson. In the group lesson, my instructor always takes some time to look at each person individually- for example, she'll have one person canter at a time while the others walk on a loose rein and take a break.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I pay $25 austrlian dollars to my young inscturtor who is out competeing at shows regulary.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

40 dollars for a hour.


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

I pay £25 for an hour group lesson or for a 1/2 hour private lesson


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to be paying $40 for a private one hour lesson. It will be Western on a school horse though.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Friends with my long-time instructor. $30 for as long as it takes!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I ride with 2 trainers. Both h/j. With mark I pay $50 for a private 1hr. With holly I also pay $50 for a private 1hr.

That's why I don't take many lessons ! I really can't afford to have more than 2 lessons a month, if that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

Already posted but a new instructor I will be riding with charges $45 per sometimes longer depending what's being instructed.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

$45+13% Tax = $50.85/lesson with my coach (45 minutes), who is absolutely unbelievable. My last clinic was $175/45 minutes. For whatever reasons, other places in the same city have "ok" coaching for twice the price. It amazes me and I count my blessings daily that I got into such an amazing facility and that my coach kicks *** in general.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the average (at least at the places I've looked at around here) are about $50/hour (I think those were group lessons) - And I think most of those places assume that you'll be boarding your horse with them at their barns. If you use one of their lesson horses it is an extra $5/lesson.


----------



## ridingmymlc (Oct 26, 2010)

Free if I have a horse in training with them, $35 per hour if I don't. But I'm a good customer too.


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

$35 for an hour group lesson. 45 for a private 1/2 hour


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

that sounds like ok price esp if its "major" winners GO FOR IT!


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

I pay $50 for a 1 hour private lesson, which is fairly cheap considering what other rates I've seen.


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

$20 with 2 of us and $30 private...for a hour


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

$30 for private for about an hour...not bad!


----------



## Equine Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

I charge $35 for an about hour lesson. THats private or group price. I teach on peoples own horses and thats the average price here.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Whoa there guys o.o

I pay $30 for a group or $40 for a private, and my trainer is definately one of the best in the area. She also, however, doesn't need money and is very generous with her clients so that could very well explain her lower prices. I have yet to come across a problem she can't solve for me in fifteen years.

Of course it's an extra $5-$10 if you use one of her horses, but there's also no time limit although it's normally about an hour or hour and a half. I did have a pathetic moment last year though and she ran me into the ground for four hours until I got it, which was good because I needed it. She refused to let me go until I got it right xD


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I pay $1 per minute. That means I have 30 minutes and I have to get there early and get my horse ready. I have to be in the ring by the time my lesson starts or I lose minutes. I take 30 minute lessons. I should talk to my mom for a 45 minute lesson?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

$30 private for one hour or more.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

For me it's about $44 CDN for 1 hour, but she does combo packs where you can buy a certain amount of lessons and get big discounts. She also sometimes throws in free lesson time - she gave me an extra hour one day. I'm lucky!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

$40 dollars and I get a lesson for like 3 hours, plus use of other horses, including her trained cutting mare and yearlings. Yes my trainer is amazing!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't remember if I replied to this or not, if I did, ignore me. 

$40 for one hour private
$25 for 30 mins private

my trainer does not give group lessons, nor would I want one.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Here in miami its $60/hr for a private lesson and generally cheaper for a group lesson.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I pay 60/hour group and 75/hour private.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I pay $50 for a half-hour private lesson and $35 for a group lesson. The lessons would be cheaper if I went to a barn further outside of the city but I would end up paying the difference with gas for my car, so it works out in the end.


----------



## kathyk (Apr 27, 2011)

I pay $40 for 80 minutes with a very experienced trainer/instructor. She is 66 and I hang on her every word. She rescues horses and does a great job getting them fit again. She considers the $40 a donation to the horses. I usually give her more and bring bags of treats, extra brushes and hoof picks too.


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I pay $35 for private 1 hour, there's a discount for group lessons I'm assuming they're $20-25 an hour. Other barns in my area are the same prices for only HALF hour lessons :shock:


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

For a private lesson (that's all my trainer does) it's $60 / 45min. My last trainer was $70 for a private lesson, I think.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

For private it is $50/45 min
For group it is $40/60 min (i hour)

We live in the city so the prices are generally more expensive


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoah, some of you are paying WAY too much for lessons!

The least I've ever payed is $15 the most is $35. All hour lessons. 

I pay $30 for an hour group lesson which, depending, can count as semi-private really. I live in NY and train under an instructor which has won shows and ride on the school's horses. (Some I ride could be considered "show" horses). 

The MOST expensive lesson I've seen around here is $50. That's for a super-fancy barn with XC courses, a jump arena (though my barn has that too), top-quality instructors and horses, etc.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I exercise ride and do beginner rider lessons to pay for my rides. I don't have an istructor, although many times I'll join the advanced riders and their instructor, who I really like, if theres an empty slot. If I did pay though, our barn does $30 an hour if you pay for six lessons at a time, and $35 if you pay for four at a time. J


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

My dressage lessons are 25/hr, but that's because I take so many of them per month. They're usually 40 where I ride.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

$25 and all he does is private lessons.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in nj and here its $45 to 50 for an hr group and it goes to 60 and up for a private half hour


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

30 for and hour. But I am having my gelding trained there so I get unlimited lessons. I'm going 4 times next week.... I would turn my head to $50 FOR 30 minutes. That's a little high imo.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

oh and that would be private


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Im amazed at some of these prices. With a amazing instructer that works me very hard and always know whats best for me I pay $25 for two hours.


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

oh and there private


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My new coach is a GP Jumper, and I do a Semi Private, or a small group of 3, and I pay $30.00. *Dressage and Stadium*

My Other Coach who is an Eventer, I pay $20.00 for a semi or group lesson of 3.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

$40 for about an hour long small group lesson.


----------



## RebelMare (May 2, 2011)

My instructor charges 25.00 per one hour lesson, goes down to 20.00 if you have your own hors and tack. And she's an amazing trainer, so I was really surprised at the lower price.


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

£25 (or *40.52 US dollars) I get an hour private lesson, or I get an hour in the fields. In my lessons I get a good choice of what I get to do. In the fields I can also use the cross-country jumps they have. I dont have my own horse, and the stables has many horses, I get to ride the same amazing horse a lot of the time, which is nice 
*


----------

